# Coldcalls auf geheimen Mobilnummern: 0180-460015981



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

Mehrfach ColdCalls auf geheimen Handy-Nummern bekommen, ring, ring, dauernde Ruhestöhrung, auch Abends.
0180-460015981
0180460015981
klippt im Display.


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2004)

Tataa,und wieder eine Gelegenheit für Dangerfreak Teleton sein Handy zu zücken 8) .

Ergebnis:

Nüscht, auch bei eingeschalteter ID kommt keine Verbindung zustande (hat auch nix gekostet).

Enttäuschend, warum wollen die meine Anrufe nicht, das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen ich werde es weiter probieren.

@coldcalls: Bist Du ganz sicher mit der Nummer ?


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

*ich hätte auch noch eine*

0180-460014670.

Andauernd kurz angebimmelt und das wars dann.    :x


----------



## Teleton (30 November 2004)

Hab ich auch getestet.
Selbe Stimme selber Text wie hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8262

Vom Prepaidhandy hats ebenfalls 0,79 € gekostet.

Mal sehen ob was nachkommt, ist ja doch etwas langweilig 79 Cent futsch und das wars


----------

